# Very sad announcement



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Today we lost one of our most wonderful Maltese moms. Carol Ryder lost her battle with cancer today. Her SM name was Chardy. She was mom to Chardy and McCartney Blue (at the bridge) and Bimmer. 

She was also a mom to three beautiful daughters and some gorgeous grand babies that she adored. And a wonderful husband that is going to be lost without her. 

As you may remember Carol lost McCartney to GME. She and I became very close as she went through that ordeal. Carols daughter Deanne is keeping Bimmer.

The pictures are of Carol, her family and her beloved dogs. The family pic was taken just two days ago. Carol was strong for everyone. She wanted everyone to have good memories of her. I will carry her in my heart forever.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Fabulous post Pam! I just posted a post my self. We loved Carol as a fighter and a never giver upper! My heart is broken.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sherry said:


> Fabulous post Pam! I just posted a post my self. We loved Carol as a fighter and a never giver upper! My heart is broken.


She was so strong for her family. My heart is kind of broken right now.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I did not know Carol but always enjoyed reading her posts. Pam, what a beautiful tribute you wrote about her. I have tears flowing right now for someone I didn't know, but know I would have loved had I known her. May she rest in peace. So sad for her family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She was a lovely, wonderful person and she loved McCartney & Bimmer. My heart broke for her when she lost McC, now it's breaking for her family. RIP sweet Carol.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so very sad. I am so sorry for her family. Joanne and Kathleen- I hope you are doing OK, I know you were close to Carol. She was a wonderful lady.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pam, this is such sad news about Carol. My condolences to Carol's family. And, to you, too ... I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. The picture of Carol's family is lovely. It looks as though Carol is smiling in the picture. And, to think that it was taken just two days ago. I did not know Carol ... but, it's easy to see how loved she was. Your tribute to Carol is beautiful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had seen this on FB and was devasted. I was lucky enough to meet Carol and Deanne and McCartney and Bimmer at Pat's Puppy Party 3 years ago. Carol was such a wonderful person. I feel so sad for her family. My heart goes out to Deanne and their daughters. Another life cut too short by this horrible disease called Cancer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sad for Carol to have to leave everyone, she is gone too soon. Her family photo is so touching and beautiful. It's hard to think that it was just days ago. Life is just not fair sometimes.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Heartbreaking. Her family picture is lovely. I know they will treasure it as they learn to live without her in their earthly lives.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pam, thank you for posting the photos. Carol was a treasured part of the SM family and will be missed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Pam! I admire you & Carol's relationship knowing how committed both of you were to your divergent political parties :smilie_tischkante: & still loving one another so well! We are more than what we believe! 
May God give you peace as you mourn the loss of a beautiful friend and may her voice speak to you over the miles to give your courage to grieve well.
I am a "come-late" friend to Carol, but she was precious to me in the last year. She knew she had no time to waste in friendships & I am the richer because of that.
Let us learn well from her legacy.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this on FB too..It's so hard loosing our SM family members,here on earth..We will see of our SM family again at the bridge.. all the hugs we will share..


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very heartbreaking to hear of this announcement. Please send our deepest sympathy and condolences to Carol's family.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

My deepest condolences to Carol's beautiful loving family on their huge loss. It's a lovely photo they will cherish forever.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Carol. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I truly know how it feels. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to her family.:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such a sad day....Carol was such an good person, I enjoyed seeing her posts on FB each day. Every day she would post what good things happened the day before, there was ALWAYS something good. 

We talked at length about a month ago and now I'm so glad we did. I knew she had stage 4 cancer, but....still....I guess I was in denial for her.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

This is heartbreaking. 
My condolences to Carol's family and her close friends.
It is so hard to lose someone with such a huge heart. I enjoyed her posts about her babies...she will be missed.


----------

